# 2018 (gas)6 speed clutch issue



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Mandated safety recall in Europe for related models. Clutch slave cylinder disintegrating, causing debris to spread throughout the clutch & brake system. Have to replace many parts to satisfy the recall order. In the USA and out of the powertrain warranty... good luck, you're on your own. 

See posts by Barry Allen (Barry Allen) and by me (17Hatch6MT) for example.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You’re still under powertrain currently, but you are very close to 60k. Take it in to a dealer. The slave cylinder and clutch line need to be replaced.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> You’re still under powertrain currently, but you are very close to 60k. Take it in to a dealer. The slave cylinder and clutch line need to be replaced.


In no circumstances do you drive this car any more miles other than straight to the dealership. Do not let them return the car to you with explanations of "CANNOT REPRODUCE PROBLEM" or anything of the sort. They need to fix this and their solution to the problem might be to try to get you to drive it past the warranty expiration at 60,000 miles.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Did this one ever get resolved?


----------

